# Using Heat Gun for smoking



## ahakohda (Jul 16, 2019)

I got this idea to use heat gun as a source of heat in smoker to achieve 175f and to use AMNPS tube as a source of smoke.
Was wondering if anyone tried it already and can share pros and cons? Smoker is all metal so no fire hazard there.
Thank you


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2019)

I never heard of it,(not saying it's never been done)what type of heat gun, will it put out fumes that will ruin the meat.


----------



## Braz (Jul 16, 2019)

Haven't used a heat gun but I have used an electric hotplate and the AMNPS for low temp smokes in my propane smoker.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

I do what Braz does, but in a WSM.  Works like a champ.  I think I got my hotplate at Walmart for around $12.


----------



## kelbro (Jul 16, 2019)

Not sure that they are designed for continuous duty.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 16, 2019)

I once used my wife’s hairdryer to reheat a slice of UNOs deep dish pizza at the Holiday Inn near the Navy Pier in Chicago while she and the girls were at the pool. Took about an hour with the dryer blowing into the paper bag like a low power convection oven! It was very tasty and everybody wondered how the room smelled like fresh baked pizza. This has very little to do with smoking using heat gun.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Not sure that they are designed for continuous duty.


They're not . I've seen the tool ( electric ) melt down and catch fire .


----------



## motocrash (Jul 16, 2019)

kelbro has a valid point,a fan powered heat guns duty cycle would more than likely be surpassed.
You would need an air process heater.I use a Backer Hotwatt (PF0-6 120v 400w) at a low cfm (6-8) @50 psi to heat nitrogen to a steady 135* F when building critical cleaning machines.You would not need the Pure Flow model,a regular would do the job.They need to be controlled by a PID or a PLC.
https://www.hotwatt.com/our-products/stock-list/air-process-heaters-in-stock.html


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 16, 2019)

I’ve used different heating elements before like hot plates and electric grills together with shut off temperature controllers.
 But recently I’ve seen video where guy built smokehouse and is using heat gun with temperature controller.
 There won’t be continues use. Outside temperature is around 80f. Add temperature from Amnps tube. And highest I need is 175f.
 Here is heat gun

In any case I am very interested to try it out and I’ll let you know if it works.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds like you have it planned out if you try it will be interested to see how it works. Would be worried about starting a fire though. Why not use propane as the heat source and the AMNTS tube smoker as the smoke source. Seems easier and less risk of problems that may arise


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 16, 2019)

That was my initial plan when I got dyna glo LP. However I read that it may burn too hot plus it may suffocate pellets due to burner eliminating oxygen.
 Got no chance to put it together and check myself. Planning for next week. 
 So heat gun project is a back up plan kinda thing


----------



## nanuk (Jul 17, 2019)

I use a heat gun to light my DIY tube.   it blows too hard to light sawdust in a tray.

I also use it to light my firepit at camp.   Works great when kindling is around chopstick size.

I think the idea of using it for a heat source is better than folks give it credit for.
In a well insulated cabinet, I can see it working very well.  But experience will the be final arbiter!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

That picture with the barrel of the heat gun in contact with the wood worries me. I've got a high quality heat gun that is capable of sweating copper. And is rated for continuous use. With a insulated fire resistant cabinet with a PID controller. Then, why not? Once the temp is reached it would cycle like a normal heating element. Though, I do wonder about the duty cycle. My gun doesn't really call that out. It is just able to be on for long periods of time.  Just don't get a 5 dollar Harbor Freight heat gun and think you're set to go.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

motocrash said:


> kelbro has a valid point,a fan powered heat guns duty cycle would more than likely be surpassed.
> You would need an air process heater.I use a Backer Hotwatt (PF0-6 120v 400w) at a low cfm (6-8) @50 psi to heat nitrogen to a steady 135* F when building critical cleaning machines.You would not need the Pure Flow model,a regular would do the job.They need to be controlled by a PID or a PLC.
> https://www.hotwatt.com/our-products/stock-list/air-process-heaters-in-stock.html



We use these as well for sleeve shrink applications. They work very well. Perhaps a tad over the DYI folk though.


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 27, 2019)

At the end heat gun plan B wasn’t necessary.
 Dyna Glo LP performed outstanding using gas heat plus AMNPS cherry pellets in 12” tube. Kept 149F/158F steadily with great outcome.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 27, 2019)

looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2019)

I wouldn't think it was a good idea:
I think a Heat gun is more for a controlled amount of pinpointed heat, depending on the shield around the tip.
When I had my Cabinet Shop, I had an Edge Bander, with a Heat Gun built into it. The tip was shielded so the heat came out of a 1/2" X 2' space, so it was just enough to heat the glue on the edge banding. 
And other Heat guns have a Tip used to heat things like "Frozen Pipes", and such, but I don't know of any of them being used to heat an area, like a Room or a Smoker Box. I don't think it would be very cost effective either.

Just My Thoughts,
Bear


----------



## HowlingDog (Jul 29, 2019)

When I bought my A MAZE N tube, I had a hard time learning to light it.  I ended up using a Weber charcoal lighting cube and a heat gun (Porter Cable off Amazon).  The cube lights the pellets and then I will use the heat gun and aim at the pellets.  After about 90 seconds, it is ready to go.  Reminds me of the forge in metal shop: fire, heat and blowing air....


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah I am returning heat gun in it’s unopened box. 
 I love a maze n tubes. I just let it burn for 5 minutes and it’s good to go.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jul 29, 2019)

Love the Tube!!  I just got about 25 pounds of pellets off the website!  Getting ready to do some bacon so I had to stock up!


----------

